# LB to SD - Route Questions



## MTBMaven (Dec 17, 2005)

The last time I road a bike from Long Beach to San Diego was in the Boy Scouts about a decade and a half ago (scary, just turned 30). I have a few questions about the route. I recently rode from New Port Beach to San Clemente so I know how to get there. I remember riding through San Onofre to Camp Pendleton. Here's where my questions begin.

1) From the end of San Onofre State Beach to Oceanside, what is the preferred route? Is Pendleton open to bikers still/again? Or do people ride on the 5 to Oceanside?

2) The route from Oceanside to about La Lola seems pretty straight forward. Is there a preferred route from La Lola south? 

My final destination is the train station near the Gas Lamp.


----------



## jeff262 (Dec 19, 2005)

Pendleton is open again but you need to show current ID at the gate. Can't help on #2


----------



## MTBMaven (Dec 17, 2005)

Is it better to go through Pendleton? I seem to remember a few good hills through there.


----------



## madvax (Nov 6, 2005)

*Thank goodness Pendleton is reopened.*



MTBMaven said:


> Is it better to go through Pendleton? I seem to remember a few good hills through there.


Yes, it's much, much better to go through Pendleton. When Pendleton was closed it was a nightmare travelling I-5. That small stretch via I-5 was the worst part of the trip and something I always dreaded.


----------



## magicant (Apr 22, 2006)

madvax said:


> Yes, it's much, much better to go through Pendleton. When Pendleton was closed it was a nightmare travelling I-5. That small stretch via I-5 was the worst part of the trip and something I always dreaded.


I always kinda enjoyed drafting behind 25 ton vehicles...


----------



## magicant (Apr 22, 2006)

I've used the routes on this site in the past, but it's been a few years.

http://www.efgh.com/bike/routes.htm


----------



## Fender (Feb 26, 2002)

By La Lola I'm guessing you mean "La Jolla", correct?

From La Jolla you can take Torrey Pines Rd down past the UCSD campus. After the slight descent you'll come to a huge intersection. Go through it (when your light is green of course  ) and up Hidden Valley. HV is a nasty climb with double digit grades but its only a little over a mile. Once at the top, descend down Mt. Soledad Rd and make a left at the first light (its a T intersection). Keep going down until you hit another T intersecion (about 1.5-2 miles) and make a left. At the next intersection on which I'm blanking on the name make a right onto Mission Bay Dr and take that to Mission bay Park which will be on your right. 

Another route is to cut across UCSD and take La Jollla Dr to Gilman. Stay on Gilman until you hit the bike path (must go under freeway and it directly in front of you) and take the bike path all the way down. Exit bike path stay on the street and make a left at the first and only stop sign. Hang a left at the first light (next to in and out) and head on over to Mission Bay Dr .

From that point on: follow these directions provided by my teammate to get from La Jolla to Bonita. the last point will get you to the gaslamp general vicinity and I believe I rode next to Santa Fe Depot, which is by the gaslamp. 

South on Mission Bay Dr , follow to Sea World Dr . 
Cross Sea World Dr., turns into Pacific Highway 
Take Pacific to Taylor and go Left 
After the RR tracks go right on Congress St 
Follow to San Diego Ave (Congress merges into this) and stay right 
Follow to Noell St. and go right 
Go left on Hancock St . (just after you go under the freeway) 
Hancock turns into Kettner 
Follow Kettner to W Harbor Dr and go left

EDIT - I apologize for not knowing all of the streets names, however I ride there every weekend while visiting the GF. 

When are you planning on riding from LB to SD? I'd be interested in joining you if you need some company.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

A group of us (Bikeforums.net SoCal group) rode through Camp Pendleton yesterday during our Irvine to San Diego century ride.


----------



## MTBMaven (Dec 17, 2005)

Fender said:


> By La Lola I'm guessing you mean "La Jolla", correct?


That's funny. Yes I did mean La Jolla. I blindly accepted the correction from spell check. 

Thanks for all the options. My new bike arrive in mid-Feb. I hope to do a ride to SD shortly after taking delivery. Unfortunately I have to wait until then as all I have now is a 30 pound mountain bike.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

I've ridden the second route Fender described: Torrey Pines to Gilman. I have it on Topo if you want.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

I should also add that the drivers on our route from Santa Ana to San Diego were among the worst I've ever encountered ... and I live in Los-f$#king-Angeles!

Could have just been a bad day, though. And it was in the middle of summer.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

Any particular are where bad drivers congregated, or was this a general condition all the way down? I've noticed drivers in the beach towns (Encinitas, Leucadia, etc) often seem to be, uhhh, "distracted", and parts of Santa Ana can offer a truly existential experience, but on the whole, I would rather deal with traffic down there than, say, on Ventura Bl.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Memory tells me the beach communities were by far the worst, particularly Del Mar. It may have been a bad day, but it was worse than rush hour on Wilshire through Westwood.


----------

